# PC Anywhere



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

I am having trouble using Symantec PC Anywhere, the program for remotely controling a computer. It does not want to connect to my laptop or vice versa. The laptop has a wireless card which connects to the DSL router(which also functions as wireless router). Than of course the DSL router connects to my desktop via CAT 5 cable. BTW, It is a modern, optimized PC with XP Pro, and I'm a computer technician. It just won't connect, and I've tried everything. I've used the local IP address. the computer name, the Internet etc. Please assist me with this. Thank you...

Dustin


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

unblock port # 5631 and 5632 on the client's machine.
(Windows XP Firewall, Norton internet Security,etc)

If going across the internet, you also must configure your (receiving) Router to forward requests of port 5631 and 5632 to the appropriate IP-address within your Network.


----------



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

*PCAny*

Thank you for your reply, but there is no firewall or Internet Security. As for the router, it's a Westell DSL router/modem from Verizon, but I don't think it has any configuration SW. I remember seeing in PC Anywhere's help. I can not connect with it at home or at school. either with my ip address or my dnyip.com name. It tries, I wait for connection, but it never connects. I get an error like "Can not find specified device."


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

Alright, so you are tryingto connect from a remote location (not inside your own network) to your Laptop. 
First thing you do is to configure the Router. It has to pass the Requests from the remote location (you) through and point it to the laptop.

1. Laptop needs to have a *static* private IP.
2. Router needs to forward the Request to that IP.
3. Open port 5631 and 5632 on the Router for the specific IP.
4. WinXP Firewall (SP2) needs to unblock PC-Anywhere send/receive ports.
5. Most importantly, you need to call your *public IP Address*, the Ip that the Router uses to connect to the internet. So what you call is *not 192.168.xxx.2 or (private IP)* but an IP that is 64.75.124.xxx (public IP)or the like.
6. On the Client machine, you have to set up a Caller-ID with password .
Did i miss anything?


----------



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

*PC Any Who*

Well I could not connect at home or at school. At school they assign me an IP to my latptop on their network; I connect via Wireless(does that make a difference?) Like I said, I have never and no idea how to do any configuration on this DSL Westell 327W router for Verizon. On my home NW, it functions as a wireless router, regualr router, and DSL modem. And I have never seen any configuration software for it. I was not calling 192 from school. And how do I set up a Caller ID with password? I appreciate your help...


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

Your Verizon-Router needs to be set up first to forward the requests.
The Router has a setup-page, usually 192.168.0.1 or the like. You can log in using the admin username and admin password, i believe.
Which Version of PC-Anywhere are you using, and which Version of Windows?


----------



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

*Still not working*

I am using PC Anywhere version 11.5.1 on both PC's, the latest one. I have Windows XP Pro on the desktop, and XP Home on the laptop. I should add that I now have Brighthouse Cable Hi-speed Internet on the desktop. I have taken down the wireless connection for now. The laptop is connected to the Internet now via all2easy.net dial-up. Yet, I still have the exact same problem. Also I can not control my laptop from desktop via Remote Desktop, but it worked the other way. I had some trouble networking in the old place, like the laptop couldn't access the desktop's files (actually it worked at 1 point) tho it worked the other way, and laptop could share the Internet access. I appreciate your help on this.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

> connected to the Internet now via all2easy.net dial-up


If the Host pc (Laptop) is connected via Phone-line, you will need to make the call from the Client PC (Desktop) also via Phone-line.


----------



## brylee (Dec 15, 2005)

Try some remote access products like RemotePC, it is free from IP/Proxy issues and firewall friendly.


----------

